# How crazy is this...



## BenS (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG mad people!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Crazy fuckers


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Seen that video before, u missed off the first 30 seconds when you can hear the German guy in the passenger seat say to the other German guy 'Theres only 2 sun loungers left by the pool at the hotel and we only have one towel'.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

They should be locked up for driving like that on a public highway :evil:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, this has been around for quite a while. I believe it was filmed in Russia. Very scary. It makes some of the Gumballers antics look like a Sunday afternoon drive in the country.


----------



## BenS (Dec 24, 2005)

Totally agree - this driving is completely ridiculous and I hope they haven't caused any accidents since then.

Made me feel like I was playing Need for Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Looks just like a School run in Haslingden to me. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yeah ive seen this posted a few times before. But i still love watching it.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

It's been around for a while. It was made whilst some German nutters were driving around the Moscow ring road


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Mental! :?


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Had to laugh when the nutter used his indicator to let everyone know that he was about to cut them up (about 1:35 into it). Like he gave a flying feck if he killed someone :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

They ought to cut their balls off mad fuckers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

they want shooting for driving like that


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

that RS4 certainly shifts though doesn't it 

mad mad mad people


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Completely reckless.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

No big deal - I see driving like that in Athens all the time.

The other day I was driving in our sort-of ring road and a 911 overtook me from the left while at the same time an SL undertook me from the right. I was doing about 120km/s and they were definitely more than 200 

This is the ring road I'm talking about. And what do you do if you miss your exit?  :evil:  


I've seen the whole vid and noone got hurt :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Got a bit like computer game like in places - In that it seems almost impossible to achieve on the real road. They should be forced to ride scooters on the motorway for the rest of their lives (which would be nice and short one would hope).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bugger!


----------

